# Does anyone eat a gluten free/wheat free diet?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I suspect that during the past few years, maybe 2 or 3 years that I have developed an allergy to wheat. Whenever, I eat 100% whole wheat bread or pasta, my lips tend to swell up.

I feel very unwell when I eat primo pasta which is made from 100% Amber Durum wheat, I feel quite sick during and after I eat it.

I cannot eat whole wheat pastas which are supposedly better for your health.

My other food allergies include:

Oranges 
Tomatoes 
Strawberries, Raspberries, Peaches, and Nectarines 
Chocolate 
Grapefruit 
Lemons
Mangos 
Anything with artificial flavours and colours (any and all junk food) 
packaged cakes or muffins
Sometimes I eat hot air popped corn for a treat

Foods I enjoy are cucumbers, lettuce, carrots, celery, onions, green peppers, corn, green beans, broccoli, mixed vegetables. Fruits I like are bananas, plums, bosc pears, grapes, and apples, watermelon and blueberries. I like beef cubes (steaks), hamburgers and chicken.

I like Apple and Grape Juice.

Recently, I was reading Canadian Living Magazine

People with celiac disease cannot eat wheat. It's an autoimmune disorder that makes it difficult and even dangerous for them to eat wheat.

Foods Allowed

http://www.celiac.ca/EnglishCCA/egfdiet2.html#allowed

Foods to avoid

http://www.celiac.ca/EnglishCCA/egfdiet2.html#avoid

Celiac Disease Foundation in the United States

http://www.celiac.org/


----------



## heckyll (Mar 27, 2006)

I also have celiac disease, although it's not a problem for me as I eat a paleolithic diet.

While I try to avoid grains altogether, things like wheat and oats really do terrible things to me. At least I can digest rice and maize without too much difficulty...


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i do right now. about a year ago i started to have problems with joint and muscle pain. to make a long story short, it got very very bad, to the point where i was struggling to function/move. doctors were considering all kinds of autoimmune diseases, but all the blood tests came back negative each time. eventually, one suggested i try eliminating gluten from my diet. ever since, i've been healthy and well and pain free for a few months now. i think this probably indicates celiac disease or gluten intolerance. the sad thing about this is i loved bread and bagels and pasta and all those wonderful things. but really it's not much to have to give up for the sake of health.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I can't digest bread... but I can digest rice, pasta, oats...


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

I try to stick to a gluten free diet. I'm not sure that I have celiac disease as I've never been tested. Your diet needs to contain gluten in order for the test to be accurate and I feel better not eating it. There are some good bread products out there that are gluten free. I like food for life white rice bread. It tastes great toasted. I found some really good bagels at whole foods, I think the brand was Kinnikinnick. There is a good brown rice pasta that comes in a purple wrapping, I can't think of the brand at the moment.


----------



## Kevman (Mar 3, 2004)

One of the symptons of celiac disease is being tired all the time. For nearly 5 years I use to sleep at least 9 hours every night and take a 1 hour nap after work. I didn't know why I always felt so tired all the time, I thought it might be the meds I'm taking but I later found out that I had celiac disease. 

I had a blood test done and the results showed that I was well beyond being positive for celiac disease, I think they were measuring the antibodies that are in the small intestine. 

The only reason I had the blood test done was that I requested it from my doctor and because they found out that my mom has it after she had her gastric bypass surgery. The disease hardens the lining of the small intestine, destroying the part that allows you to absorb nutrients. So during the surgery they had a really hard time stapling my mom's stomach. There is a 1 in 10 chance that you may have celiac disease if someone in your immediate family has it. 

Lucky me. I really miss eating pizza, pasta, bread, etc. I've been wheat/gluten free for about 6 weeks now I definitely see an improvement in energy, alertness and much less gas/diarrhea. Each week it seems to get better. 

If you have symptoms of celiac disease it would be a good I idea to get a simple blood test done. From what I've read it is a very underdiagnosed disease and can really help you if you cut out gluten from your diet.

Kevin


----------



## Moondog (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been avoiding wheat and sugar for health general health reasons and because I wanted to see if it improved my SA. I think it's made my mind less foggy which makes interacting with people easier.

Here is a lecture about the health perils of our modern wheat crop that I found really fascinating and pretty credible if your interested:


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Maybe it's the GMO that everyone is getting poisoned with.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

eat gluten free bread and pasta feel alot better after it


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I've never been tested, but I think I have an intolerance or sensitivity to gluten. I've been avoiding anything with wheat or gluten and I feel better. I seem to have a lot less headaches and brain fog. 
I don't feel well after eating a lot of things with wheat flour. Wheat bread is the worst. I'm completely wiped out after eating it. I also have indigestion, headaches and facial pain.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't even know. I eat whatever.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I avoid: 

gluten
milk containing products
sugar (when i'm not on a depression binge) 
corn syrup
corn
soy
soy lecithin (chocolate, candies, gums, vitamin E)
anything i'm IgE allergic to (cats, pollen, cross-pollen veg and fruit allergies)
nitrates & nitrites
acesulfame k
aspartame
goitrogens (brassicas)

for psychiatric reasons. 

but i'm starting to think that i need to avoid: 

cow altogether (though i seem to need heme iron, other sources don't work)
tomato (and other nightshades?)
salicylates
smoked or preserved fish

but see, i love food. it's so unfair.

i grew up addicted to the very foods i was intolerant of (of course)
- milk
- ramen
- cocoa puffs
- fudge & hot chocolate
- anything with soy sauce


----------

